

Ask HN: What is the best city for a Technical Support operation in the US? - support

Based on the following parameters:<p>1. Low cost of living
2. Lots of experienced staff technical support agents
======
elviejo
In cringely.com a couple of years ago he posted about this company: Maverick
Software [1]

That is providing technical support services from Minnesota Mankato.

This provides nice alternative to outsourcing. By setting up technical support
centers in inexpensive regions of the us.

[1] [http://www.cringely.com/2010/08/24/little-geeks-on-the-
prair...](http://www.cringely.com/2010/08/24/little-geeks-on-the-prairie/)

------
busterarm
Have you thought about having a remote staff? Then you aren't limited by
geography.

That's what Support.com and Sutherland do.

Or maybe you work for one of these companies and are looking for where to best
target your ads for Craigslist? :)

